# Snakehead fishing in Mattawoman Creek, MD - July 9, 2011



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Redfish and I fished the first time for snakehead. There were many big LM and snakehead in the creek. Sight fishing is possible if you can stand up.
Redfish caught a snakehead. I caught 3 LM and hooked but couldn't land two 4 pounder. It was good place for fishing for LM and snakehead. Though, the place can be very crowded during noon and afternoon. So fish very early or late.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VMqck5rOEPE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">

BTW, Redfish and I fished Bay Bridge on the following day. Redfish caught many striper on BKD. I am preparing video for his catching bay bridge striper. This video will be entertaining.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool, Joe.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

It was a fun trip and a cool place for sure. I'll post some videos I took later on.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think you were the only one from mkf to hook a snake head, how'd it taste? wish i could have made it to the M&G


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

It was pretty tasty! My house is really into beer battered fish right now, so I just made it that way. What's not good beer battered? Honestly though, I was surprised by how white and firm the fish was and they have a ton of meat on them. This was just the first batch on that little thing!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang.
I can wait to hit that water again. 

All,
Redfish is a heck of an angler. He can catch anything at any place at any time. Wait until you see my next video of him catching striper under the Bay Bridge, MD.

Joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Joe,
Great video as always. I wish i could have made it there earlier and met up with your guys. The afternoon fishing session was slow until just before sundown.

Redfish,
That's some tasty looking snake.


----------

